# New goats



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It has been a while since I have posted. Alot has been going on but I ended up getting some new goats and thought I would show them off. These are all just random feild pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Are these the recent herd you bought not too long ago or different?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice yes they are. I just sold the buck that came with them yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, love, love, love that 1st doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought them all because of the 1st and 3rd ones.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:holidaywelcome:

I know this should say Welcome Back, but I wanted the wreath.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, glad to see ya.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to get him sold. The does are lovely! You have put together an awesome herd to be proud of! 

So, when are your does due to kid? I thought any time now? It's been crazy & busy, so I have been scatterbrained on dates for everything lately lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have 9 of them due Wednesday thru the 21st. Then 1 sometime end of January thru February. And hopefully the 4 new girls are due in march.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

RPC said:


> It has been a while since I have posted. Alot has been going on but I ended up getting some new goats and thought I would show them off. These are all just random feild pictures.


OH wowwwwww! Nice looking Boers ya got there! Great meat goat conformation and very well put together Boer does. You ought to be proud of them and anyone would be lucky to have such nice does. Have you got a buck to breed to them yet? You will have some awesome kids outta these does. Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes i have my red boer buck Hershey this was his second breeding season and we want to keep him another season still.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> I have 9 of them due Wednesday thru the 21st. Then 1 sometime end of January thru February. And hopefully the 4 new girls are due in march.


Oh wow you will definitely be busy! I didn't realize you had so many bred so soon. Hershey was a busy boy lol  
It will be fun to see what the new girls have this spring as well! 
We bred 6, and first one is due 6 weeks from today (Wysteria). I'm nervous after our last kidding season, but everyone seems to be doing well. For our first year ever we have mostly Fullbloods, and a Purebred. Wysteria is our only % doe now! We have 3 first timers. We have 2 red does, but I know the chance of getting color is slim to none as Ritz seems to dominate color. 
I'm so torn on what we'll do next year, but first I want to see what this next crop of kids yields. Next year I'd love to breed the 2 red does to nice colored bucks. But then we have 2 of Ritz's daughters that will need an unrelated boyfriend. I do have my eye on a friends bucks, and if they continue to grow well and stud fee is affordable, we may be sending them half our herd if they are willing lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The chest on those girls are amazing! Are any of these girls due to kid? 
So which one are you trading me for the black paint? Lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All these are due hopefully in march. They were bought bred due in december but at ultrasound found out all were open or short bred.

Lexus tho just had twins a red doe and paint buck.

Hershey was very busy he also bred my sisters 6 does and a 4-H girls 3 does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww YAY!!! She did good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Love that first doe! What is the pedigree on doe #4? She looks like an Own the Throne head...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!! I love Boer babies


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Love that first doe! What is the pedigree on doe #4? She looks like an Own the Throne head...


The 4th doe is a twin to the 5th doe. They are both out of the second doe T&Js precious Boers Absolut Martini and Red barn Farms Made to Order.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am really tired and was thinking about a video on my facebook farm page disregard everything i just said. Ok doe 4 is actually twins with doe 5. They are both out of doe 1.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I like doe 8


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Doe 8 is also a daughter of doe 1 lol.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Ruger does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

